# benodryl



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

so... i just took a benodryl because i was having a small anxiety attack and within about 15 minutes i feel more disconnected, but not worried at all about it. weird.... anyone else try benodryl for anxiety? its making me feel a little more relaxed.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Benadryl is an antihistamine allergy-med. Antihistamines can have the wanted side-effects of lowering anxiety and helping sleep. I know very little about antihistamines and drugs in general so I do not know if this applies to all antihistamines and allergy medications.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I had the flu and took Tussionex for Cough. It has antihistamine in it. I stayed up late that night chatting and at one point my hands felt disconnected from my body. I went emmediatly to bed and that night was a bit strange. I started to feel like I was moving around inside myself or something. Hard to explain

Anyways, 3 days later I believe is when I got DP/DR. Antihistamines are on the list of DP/DR inducing drugs.

So i'm staying away from it!


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

guitarpwner said:


> so... i just took a benodryl because i was having a small anxiety attack and within about 15 minutes i feel more disconnected, but not worried at all about it. weird.... anyone else try benodryl for anxiety? its making me feel a little more relaxed.


I use it for withdrawal effects.


----------



## willamtarker (Jun 14, 2010)

It won't hurt but as noted in an answer above the benadryl may make you sleepy. Always be careful of taking too much Tylenol. Side effects of Benadryl are sleepiness, fatigue, dizziness, headache, dry mouth, difficulty urinating, or enlarged prostate.


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

When I went cold turkey off klonopin a doctor told me to take 25-50mg of benadryl every 3-4 hours. It helped a tiny bit. If you like the way benadryl makes you feel you should check out:

"Mirtazapine (Remeron, Avanza, Zispin, Reflex) is a tetracyclic antidepressant (TeCA) used primarily in the treatment of depression. It is also sometimes used as an anxiolytic, hypnotic, antiemetic, appetite stimulant, and antihistamine, among other indications. Along with its close analogues mianserin and setiptiline, mirtazapine is one of the few noradrenergic and specific serotonergic antidepressants (NaSSAs).\

Mirtazapine has been found to be one of the most effective antidepressants available and has a generally tolerable side effect profile. In a major systematic review published in 2009 which compared the efficacy and tolerability of 12 popular antidepressants, mirtazapine was found to be superior to all of the included SSRIs and SNRIs, reboxetine, bupropion, and mianserin in terms of antidepressant efficacy, while it was average in regards to tolerability." - wikipedia

I tried it but it just knocked me out for 14 hours+ at a time.. it was to strong for me, even at a low dosage.. but might work for others


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Diphenhydramine the anti-histamine in benadryl (get generic diphenhydramine with nothing else in it if your using it for sleep or whatever) is a H1 antagonist like the anti-depressant remeron (mirtazapine) and the atyipical anti-psychotic seroquel. Those are 2 popular psychiatric medications that are really strong H1 antagonists. Hence the severe drowsiness of these 2 meds. However the anti-depressant effects of remeron and the anti-psychotic effects of seroquel have nothing at all to do with the anti-histamine effects. These are just side effects though in the case of seroquel it's a useful side effect as it makes for a pretty good sleeping pill for some people.

Diphenhydramine is also a anti-cholinergic and can worsen dp/dr so becareful. However if it's helping id say take it. Just don't go over the recomended dose as this will likely cause more then a few unwanted side effects, could possibly make your dp/dr much worse, cause memory loss and it can even cause full blown delerium in high enough doses.



> I had the flu and took Tussionex for Cough. It has antihistamine in it


Actually tussionex has hydrocodone in it which is a opiate used as a cough suppressant. It's the same opiate that is in vicodin and loratab. The american version also has the anti-histamine chlorpheniramine in it which has pretty much the same side effects as diphenhydramine. I seriously doubt that hydrocodone caused dp/dr so more then likely chlorpheniramine was what caused it. Chlorpheniramine just like diphenhydramine can cause anxiety and dp/dr in some people and worsen dp/dr. I assume this was prescription cough medicine and you arent just getting the spelling wrong on some other type of cough med are you?

Before i got my dp/dr, brain fog and anxiety treated anti-histamines would make it worse. More then a few times i got full blown panic attacks from certain anti-histamines.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

comfortably numb said:


> Actually tussionex has hydrocodone in it which is a opiate used as a cough suppressant. It's the same opiate that is in vicodin and loratab. The american version also has the anti-histamine chlorpheniramine in it which has pretty much the same side effects as diphenhydramine. I seriously doubt that hydrocodone caused dp/dr so more then likely chlorpheniramine was what caused it. Chlorpheniramine just like diphenhydramine can cause anxiety and dp/dr in some people and worsen dp/dr. I assume this was prescription cough medicine and you arent just getting the spelling wrong on some other type of cough med are you?
> 
> Before i got my dp/dr, brain fog and anxiety treated anti-histamines would make it worse. More then a few times i got full blown panic attacks from certain anti-histamines.


Yeah I believe it has both from what i've read. Anti-Histamine and Narcotic. I thought it was just some sort of Codiene he gave me. I didn't even take the full dose, but later that night my hands felt disconnected from my body and I had a really strange experience while trying to go to sleep like I was moving forward and back pretty fast (not too unlike being drunk and closing your eyes and having things feel like they are spinning).

Not that DP/DR wasn't already being triggered by other factors or anything. There was a lot going on at the time that was causing stress.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

BlueTank said:


> Yeah I believe it has both from what i've read. Anti-Histamine and Narcotic. I thought it was just some sort of Codiene he gave me. I didn't even take the full dose, but later that night my hands felt disconnected from my body and I had a really strange experience while trying to go to sleep like I was moving forward and back pretty fast (not too unlike being drunk and closing your eyes and having things feel like they are spinning).
> 
> Not that DP/DR wasn't already being triggered by other factors or anything. There was a lot going on at the time that was causing stress.


Hydrocodone can cause drowsiness, euphoria, CNS depression, constipation, sweating, etc. So the same damn side effects that all typical opiates/opioids cause to some degree. A person not used to opiates might say it feels somewhat like being drunk since that is all they have to relate it to. Though opiates feel nothing like being drunk and about the only effects alcohol shares with opiates is CNS depression and euphoria. But alcohol gives a much shittier dirtier high in my opioion then opiates do.

Chlorpheniramine like alot of anti-histamines can potentiate some of the effects of the hydrocodone especially drowsiness and overall CNS depression. Though other anti-histamines such as diphenhydramine (benadryl) and dimenhydrinate ( dramamine,gravol) work much better for this purpose. Id say the chlorpheniramine is what caused the distressing effects that you had unless you just don't like feeling altered then both of the drugs in the cough medicine would do it.

By the way there is only one form of codeine and yes codeine is a specific chemical that is a opiate which are classified as narcotics. Though the term narcotic is kinda useless these days since the government includes even cannabis, amphetamines and certain psychedelics as "narcotics"







. Hydrocodone is stronger then codeine but weaker then oxycodone so it's a opiate thats for pain that isint too severe.

Though it's prescribed for really severe pain in the US since vicodin, loratab and norco (all these contain both hydrocodone and acetaminophen/paracetamol in different doses) are all in schedule 3 so doctors can prescribe them much much easier and with less fear of being arrested then they can schedule 2's like oxycodone, morphine, hydromorphone or even pure codeine with no acetaminophen/paracetamol or aspirin in it







. Now isint that fucked that a drug like codeine in pure form is considered to have a higher abuse potential due to the fact that you can take more without shredding your liver due to the acetaminophen/paracetamol (same drug it's just called paracetamol in most other places then north america. I call it APAP for short and thats the usual abreviation) or causing a ulcer or hemorrhaging due to aspirin. It just goes to show that the government especially in the US could care less about our health but may god help us if we try and get high









Sorry bout the rant but ive had too much coffee.


----------

